# Internet Explorer window keeps popping up



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

Basically what the title says.  And just so you know I'm kinda a BIGGG newbie at all this, so haha pleasee be patient when/if I start asking dumb questions. 

Recently, I bought a laptop...about 2-3 months ago. And sometimes, when I exit out the internet explorer window the window then keeps popping up 20+ times. I keep closing the group on the taskbar until it finally says not responding, so I restart IE then it starts running normally again.

I HOPE this is not a virus, as it is only pretty new. Also I ran a scan on ESET Antivirus (NOD32), spybot search & destroy and ad-aware. When I tried to delete/fix all the spyware on ad-aware it pops up with a prompt box, when I click ok ad-aware just exits.

Here is the Hjack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:17:10 PM, on 7/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe
C:\Windows\regx32.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpWareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrialReset] C:\Windows\regx32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_srl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Qvod Terminal - Shenzhen QVOD Technology Co.,Ltd - C:\Program Files\QvodPlayer\QvodTerminal.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 11081 bytes

BY THE WAY: I am using Windows Vista 32 bit feel free to post for more info. I appreciate all the help :up:


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump, anyone able to help? i really appreciate it guys.


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump please  it's been 2 days...


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump 
anyone able to help?


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump please


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump sorry for bumping so much
it just happened again :S i'd REALLY appreciate some help guys


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump, guys PLEASE help..


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

it happened again today :S i'm so curious as to why it happened LOL


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

crsizzle has reccomeneded me some programs...
-Malwarbytes Malicious Software Removal
-SUPERAntiSpyware
-Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool
i dont know how to use them, so if any help could be provided, thanks!


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump please help


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

please help, it's been quite a while already...


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump?


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

bump, it's been a WHILE already..not to rush or anything?


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

please help guys


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi MICHELLE!

Sorry for the delay... Can you post a fresh HijackThis log.

Also, I would like you to generate a "Add/Remove Software list" log using the HijackThis application. Here is how you can do this:

To get an Uninstall List from HijackThis:

Open HijackThis, click Config, click Misc Tools
Click "*Open Uninstall Manager*"
Click "Save List" (generates *uninstall_list.txt*)
Click Save, copy and paste the results in your next post.

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** HijackThis Uninstall List
* HijackThis log (new)*


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

*HjackThis log (new): *

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:10:00 PM, on 19/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\regx32.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpWareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrialReset] C:\Windows\regx32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_srl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Qvod Terminal - Shenzhen QVOD Technology Co.,Ltd - C:\Program Files\QvodPlayer\QvodTerminal.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 10920 bytes

*HjackThis Uninstall List:*

2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Ad-Aware
Adobe Bridge 1.0
Adobe Common File Installer
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Help Center 1.0
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Adobe Reader 7.0
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
Adobe Stock Photos 1.0
Advanced Audio FX Engine
Advanced Video FX Engine
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Bonjour
Broadcom Management Programs
Canon MP Navigator EX 1.0
Canon MP210 series
Canon My Printer
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
Canon Utilities Solution Menu
CDDRV_Installer
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Conexant HDA D330 MDC V.92 Modem
Dell Dock
Dell Getting Started Guide
Dell Support Center (Support Software)
Dell Touchpad
Dell Webcam Center
Dell Webcam Manager
Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility
Digital Line Detect
EDocs
ESET Smart Security
GoToAssist 8.0.0.514
HijackThis 2.0.2
iTunes
Jasc Animation Shop 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
KhalInstallWrapper
Laptop Integrated Webcam Driver (1.04.01.1011) 
LimeWire 4.18.8
Live! Cam Avatar Creator
Live! Cam Avatar v1.0
Logitech SetPoint
Marsu-Fix 2.5
MediaDirect
Messenger Plus! Live
Microsoft Office Excel 2007
Microsoft Office Excel 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word 2007
Microsoft Office Word 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works
Modem Diagnostic Tool
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.5)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
Nero 9 Trial
neroxml
NetWaiting
OutlookAddinSetup
QuickSet
QuickTime
QvodPlayer(QVOD) v3.0
rilakkuma5th?????????
ScanSoft OmniPage SE 4
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB958439)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB958439)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB958437)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB956828)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB956828)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB956358)
Skype™ 3.8
Spybot - Search & Destroy
System Requirements Lab
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB957242)
Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Help (KB957247)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB957249)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB957252)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software 6.0.1.3100
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
WinRAR archiver

thanks so much for the help, Kenny.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please remove these entries from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel

Note: You should remove LimeWire. P2P (peer-to-peer) using P2P software is very risky, because it makes you very susceptible to infection, attack, exposure of personal or company information. But this is up to you to remove LimeWire

*LimeWire 4.18.8
Messenger Plus! Live *<--- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messenger_Plus!_Live

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Next*

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._

In your next reply, please include these log(s):

** MBAM Report
* HijackThis log (new)*


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

*MBAM didn't find any malicious file..:S But here is the report:*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1666
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
19/1/2009 1:46:22 PM
mbam-log-2009-01-19 (13-46-22).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 47601
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 19 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

*New HjackThis log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:47:54 PM, on 19/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\regx32.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpWareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=my&l=en&s=gen
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrialReset] C:\Windows\regx32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [egui] "C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\egui.exe" /hide /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [MessengerPlusLiveUninstall] "C:\Users\dell\AppData\Local\Temp\MsgPlusUninstall.exe" /Cleanup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_srl.cab
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: Eset HTTP Server (EhttpSrv) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\EHttpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Eset Service (ekrn) - ESET - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 4.0 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Nero BackItUp 4\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Qvod Terminal - Shenzhen QVOD Technology Co.,Ltd - C:\Program Files\QvodPlayer\QvodTerminal.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe
--
End of file - 11035 bytes


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah! I did not expect much from MBAM sinice your HJT log looks OK.

When you say "Internet Explorer window keeps popping up" what do you mean?

Lets run a online scan and make sure nothing is hiding.. Be sure to do the Java part because you have an old version. Older versions of Sun Java are vulnerable to numerous exploits which can be used to infect your computer.

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have the latest JAVA version, follow the instrutions below under *Upgrading Java*, to download and install the latest vesion.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
[*]Archives
[*]Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.

*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 11*.
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u10-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista users, right click on the *jre-6u11-windows-i586-p.exe* and select *"Run as an Administrator"*.)


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, what I meant with the Internet explorer window keeps popping up was, that sometimes, (randomly) I might close a tab or window in Internet Explorer 7, sometimes an IE window would pop up with the same website I was on before I closed the tab/window. I would then keep pressing 'close group' then finally it'd say Internet explorer not responding so I'd restart the program. 

Also: quick question, since I uninstalled the windows live plus! program, can I install...http://apatch.org/downloads.php without it damaging my computer? I just want a program so I can sign on to MSN more than once...if I can't, what possible programs could I use?

*Anyway, nothing was infected. *

How strange.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi MICHELLE!



MICHELLE! said:


> Oh, what I meant with the Internet explorer window keeps popping up was, that sometimes, (randomly) I might close a tab or window in Internet Explorer 7, sometimes an IE window would pop up with the same website I was on before I closed the tab/window. I would then keep pressing 'close group' then finally it'd say Internet explorer not responding so I'd restart the program.
> 
> Also: quick question, since I uninstalled the windows live plus! program, can I install...http://apatch.org/downloads.php without it damaging my computer? I just want a program so I can sign on to MSN more than once...if I can't, what possible programs could I use?
> 
> ...


You can download the apatch.org for MSN...

I don't see anything in your LOGS to indicate that your problem is malware related. Here's a few things to try:

How to Restore all the IE7 settings

Click Start, right click on explorer and select internet properties
Click the Tools button, and then click Internet Options.
Click the Advanced tab, and then click Reset.
In the Reset Internet Explorer Settings dialog box, click Reset.
Also try the restore option
When Internet Explorer finishes restoring the settings, click Close, and then click OK.

*Next*

1. open My Computer. 
2. Right click C: Drive to defragment and select "Properties". 
3. Click on the Tools tab. 
4. Select Defragment Now....

Use a different browser. Firefox AT: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## MICHELLE! (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, thanks for all the help anyway.  I really appreciate it, even though nothing's wrong, it's always good to know!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

MICHELLE! said:


> Okay, thanks for all the help anyway.  I really appreciate it, even though nothing's wrong, it's always good to know!


:up:


----------

